# Wondercide cedar, nematodes and ticks



## Traveler's Mom

I just finished a conversation with Meredith at Wondercide. I am a little disappointed and thought I'd share what I learned.

I recently purchased $50 worth of EcoTreat and $70 for beneficial nematodes hoping I would be able to kill whatever ticks may be in my yard. The Wondercide website states their EcoTreat outdoor pest treatment is not harmful to beneficial insects. When I asked about nematodes she said they did not have any data to suggest it is safe for beneficial nematodes.

I am fairly certain nematodes are probably not classed as insects so I can't find any fault with their statement but it would be nice if they had either more test studies or they had a statement regarding nematodes particularly since their customers are people who are looking for less harmful methods of pest control.

I've used the indoor Wondercide spray and it does kill ticks if you get them with a direct hit but residual action is pretty poor.

I will be returning the EcoTreat and go with the nematodes this time around.
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I should clarify that I purchased the nematodes from a different site, not Wondercide. Not sure I was clear on that.


----------



## NancyJ

I got my nematodes from Arbico Organics and they have different types depending on the pests. The phone help there is very comprehensive. They may also know if cedar oils damage the nematodes or not. .............I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Sort of on topic - I was thinking of purchasing the Windercide spray for Mikko. Do you think that it could cause respiratory problems?


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Nancy,

That's where I purchased my nematodes from based on your recommendation in another post. Good idea- I'll call them.

I love my Mikko,

Traveler didn't have any problems with the cedar spray initially. I did notice that after using it on and off for a few months that his eyes started getting goopey. I cannot say for sure that this was from the cedar but I did read there are a number of dogs that are highly allergic to cedar. 

Right now, I'm fighting a staph infection with him. We are on our second round of antibiotics and weekly washings with Douxo shampoo. I *think* it started one of two ways- either excessive scratching due to those &^*^& brown dog ticks or newly laid down cedar mulch. If it's the mulch, that doesn't necessarily form a straight line to cedar since I recently---too late--- found out lots of mulch is loaded with ticks. I could be my own worst enemy!
:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## NancyJ

Oy. Well the nematodes.....application can be a bit tricky. They are not evenly distributed in the block ......So I made successive dilutions and used them ASAP! I chose the dusk application because I figured that gave them the most time to get comfy before the sun came out. I am getting ready to order mine. We had some late low temps so I wanted to be sure it would not get too cold.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Thanks for the heads up, Nancy. Good to know. I was thinking dusk as well since we haven't seen temps below 85-88 in weeks. Don't want to cook them.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Just heard back from Arbico Organics. Talk about great customer service!! 

She said lay down the nematodes- wait a week then lay down the Ecotreat cedar oil from Wondercide and the nematodes should be ok.

Just an FYI if anyone is interested. I asked about DE and nematodes and she said I should follow the same route- put down the nematodes then wait a week before applying DE.

Lynn and Traveler


----------



## Wondercide

Hi Lynn! Thanks so much for all your feedback and we're so sorry we were unable to provide more detailed information upon your first contact. Since you first reached out we've been in touch with several outlets, including a nematode retailer, to help provide you with the most complete information possible as to the use of Wondercide with nematodes. It sounds like you've already gotten some great information, but we just wanted to follow-up and help in any way possible. 

Nematodes live in soil and thrive in moist areas. Drenching the soil would possibly affect the nematodes if you were using straight cedar oil, but only because they need a moist environment and the oil would obviously inhibit that. If using EcoTreat, it's possible the first layer of nematodes would be affected, but waiting a week as Arbico suggested would greatly reduce any risk. 

As far as Wondercide products causing respiratory problems, we have not had any reported cases of this and there is nothing toxic in the solution. Each animal is different with different sensitivities, so we would suggest testing a small area first if your pet has known allergies or sensitivities.

We hope this helps but please let us know if we can provide any further clarification or assistance!


----------



## GatorBytes

Wondercide said:


> Hi Lynn! Thanks so much for all your feedback and we're so sorry we were unable to provide more detailed information upon your first contact. Since you first reached out we've been in touch with several outlets, including a nematode retailer, to help provide you with the most complete information possible as to the use of Wondercide with nematodes. It sounds like you've already gotten some great information, but we just wanted to follow-up and help in any way possible.
> 
> Nematodes live in soil and thrive in moist areas. Drenching the soil would possibly affect the nematodes if you were using straight cedar oil,* but only because they need a moist environment and the oil would obviously inhibit that.* If using EcoTreat, it's possible the first layer of nematodes would be affected, but waiting a week as Arbico suggested would greatly reduce any risk.
> 
> As far as Wondercide products causing respiratory problems, we have not had any reported cases of this and there is nothing toxic in the solution. Each animal is different with different sensitivities, so we would suggest testing a small area first if your pet has known allergies or sensitivities.
> 
> We hope this helps but please let us know if we can provide any further clarification or assistance!


 Curious about this comment as I have been planning to order EcoTreat, however, I am renting and my landlord would kill me if this affects grass and possibly his garden...he doesn't use pesticides which is great! and is planning on bringing in mushroom mulch for veggie garden...I don't want to damage.

Please advise.

Also, he mulches leaves/grass (leaves clippings) which nourish lawn...we barely have any weeds, however, does this contribute to harbouring fleas/ticks and will it affect getting product to the little beasties to kill?


----------



## Magwart

Follow-up question:

I saw on the company website that Wondercide that Ecotreat is effective at getting hookworm larva or eggs. Does anyone know if it is also effective against whip worms?

I love the smell of the yard after I spray it -- the cedar smell is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Wondercide

Magwart said:


> Follow-up question:
> 
> I saw on the company website that Wondercide that Ecotreat is effective at getting hookworm larva or eggs. Does anyone know if it is also effective against whip worms?
> 
> I love the smell of the yard after I spray it -- the cedar smell is absolutely wonderful.


Hi Magwart!

So glad to hear you've used the EcoTreat before and loved the smell of the cedar! We love it too  Whip worms are parasitic worms that originate in the soil, so EcoTreat would be effective against them. 

If your pet currently has whip worm, we do carry a product called Neem Bark Powder - a natural antihelminthic - which is known to expel parasitic worms.

Hope this helps! Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Thank you, Wondercide, for your followup. 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Wondercide

GatorBytes said:


> Curious about this comment as I have been planning to order EcoTreat, however, I am renting and my landlord would kill me if this affects grass and possibly his garden...he doesn't use pesticides which is great! and is planning on bringing in mushroom mulch for veggie garden...I don't want to damage.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Also, he mulches leaves/grass (leaves clippings) which nourish lawn...we barely have any weeds, however, does this contribute to harbouring fleas/ticks and will it affect getting product to the little beasties to kill?


Hi GatorBytes! 

I have great news! Not only will EcoTreat not harm your yard, I think you'll find your yard to much healthier with a decreased presence of bugs that feed on your plants. Most customers experience an increased presence of beneficial bugs such as butterflies and ladybugs with regular use of EcoTreat.

Fleas do not survive long in hot, sunny areas and thrive in the shade. Temperatures above 95 degrees with humidity less than 50% will kill flea larvae. If your lawn sees a lot of sun, you will likely see an increased presence of these pests. Because EcoTreat is applied with water, a thorough soaking of the mulch and soil in the yard will help to eradicate these fleas and other pests such as ticks and mosquitoes. 

Thanks again for your question!


----------



## Wondercide

Traveler's Mom said:


> Thank you, Wondercide, for your followup.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


So glad to help!


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm going to try nematodes on my yard, and have read that you apply them in the spring or fall. Right now it is still 90+ degrees in Oklahoma during the day. When is the best time for me to spray?


----------



## NancyJ

Before the night temps drop below 45. You need to be able to keep the ground consistently moist also. If it dries out, they are no good. Best spray time is dusk. I am in SC and going to spray mine this weekend. The folks at Arbico are very helpful.


----------



## dogfaeries

jocoyn said:


> Before the night temps drop below 45. You need to be able to keep the ground consistently moist also. If it dries out, they are no good. Best spray time is dusk. I am in SC and going to spray mine this weekend. The folks at Arbico are very helpful.


Thank you! I guess I should call Arbico tomorrow. Our temps at night are in the 70's right now, but it's HOT during the day. I wasn't sure if that was too hot to go ahead and spray.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

We are in high 70's at night and mid 90's during the day. I haven't purchased mine as yet since we had a few weeks of no rain which is really unusual. As Nancy said, they have to be kept moist. We have a sprinkler system but with such high temps and lack of summer rains, I'd go broke running that all the time.

I'm kicking myself right now, tho, since I have found ticks on Traveler just this past week which is about the same time I started seeing them last year.

I've made a promise to myself for next year! I think if I get the nematodes in the ground in late Spring, they will locate themselves in the more shady areas of the yard which will probably stay damp enough allowing them to survive thru the extreme summer heat with only moderate rain.

Rock and a hard spot this year.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

